# Liste über alle Konsolenbefehle mit Beispiel?



## mipa_acc (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur wissen, ob es irgendwo eine Liste mit den Linux Befehlen, einem Beispiel und einer kleine Erklärung gibt. 

Ja, ich weiß, dass ich auch einfach "help" und dann "man ..." eingeben kann. Aber ich dachte, dass es evtl. noch eine schönere Liste gibt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

MFG


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Juni 2007)

mh. ne Liste erhälst du mit dem zweimaligen drücken von Tab wenn du in der Konsole bist. zwar nicht das was du suchst aber eine Liste. da wäre alles was mir dazu einfällt. Sorry


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Juni 2007)

Möglicherweise hilft dir folgender Link weiter:

http://www.linuxfibel.de/kapitel4.htm

Grüße, Helmut


----------



## mipa_acc (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

danke für eure Posts. War zwar nicht das was ich wollte aber hat mir auf alle Fälle weitergeholfen.

MFG


----------

